# Gen 2 gauge install



## 2017Blkbeauty (Mar 29, 2019)

Has anyone installed a mechanical oil pressure gauge in their gen 2. I already done the boost gauge but I bought a triple pod and was gonna add oil pressure and voltage as I have 2 12’s in the trunk on 1200 watts. Let me know what needs to be done.


----------

